# Comparing prices for grocery shopping



## Deirdre (3 Jan 2003)

Would anyone know of any website which compares prices in the Irish supermarkets? My new years resolution is to save money on grocery shopping at present I spend a fortune.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2003)

I know some of the newspapers (in particular the Herald) publish basket of good price comparisons from time to time but I don't know of any more regular source for such information unfortunately. I was wondering if [broken link removed] had something relevant but it seems to be offline altogether at the moment... :|


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2003)

Checkout Ireland's [broken link removed] (groan! :x  ) feature seems to do periodic price comparisons/checks around the country for what it's worth...

In my experience the prices in Aldi and Lidl are unbeatable for the items that they carry (although I personally find Aldi stuff slightly higher quality than Lidl) but they only carry certain lines and a second trip to another store will usually be necessary for the "weekly shopping".


----------



## N0elC (3 Jan 2003)

Don't forget to try something like Pigsback on a regular basis for a wide range of coupons and money off vouchers.

NoelC's mammy swears by it, and that's good enough for me !!!


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (3 Jan 2003)

You could also try passing your latest weekly shopping receipt through Tesco's or Superquinn's online shopping service to see what you come out with at the end. Unfortunately Dunne's Stores don't have anything online yet.


----------



## ged40 (5 Jan 2003)

Presently if you live near an ALDI or LIDL store then just a visit and compare will highlight the major savings you can make on virtually all items.
They will not have the "named" brands or wide choice but the quality of most foods and products is great.I really suggest you give them a try, the price difference will shock you .

Good luck
ged.


----------



## judgeboybean (6 Jan 2003)

I have to fully agree with the above.  Both Aldi and Lidl offer tremendous value when comapred to the Tescos, Superquinns of this world.  In addition Lidl agree to reund the price where you are not satisfied with one of their products. lt is time for the Irish consumer to stand up and be counted and not be taken for granted!


----------



## Deirdre (6 Jan 2003)

Hi All Deirdre - original poster back again,
thanks for all replies.  I live in Firhouse I don't know of any Aldi or Lidl southside are there any? I'll definitely give them a try.


----------



## conservative (6 Jan 2003)

*quality and value*

I have never bought in lidl eventhough theres one close to where I live. Nothing looked familiar in relation to packaged and tinned goods. Does the foodstuff taste nice or is it just cheap and cheerful?

What about the wine? Is it decent or is it all just plonk?

I personally didn't like Lidl to shop in I thought it was very drab, but I could be convinced if the quality aspect was proven.


----------



## N0elC (6 Jan 2003)

*Re: quality and value*

Here's a list of the . None near Firhouse.

I couldn't find a link for LIDL in Ireland, but notice that RGDATA are objecting to two new Dublin developments for LIDL, one of which is in Lucan, on the basis that it would harm local supermarkets.

That's competition and free enterprise for you lads !!


----------



## Flake (6 Jan 2003)

*ALDI FOR NAPPIES*

I haven't shopped in Lidl - but I go to Aldi solely for Nappies, Baby Wipes and Vino.  The nappies are excellent and are about €4 PER PACK CHEAPER than Pampers.  The Baby Wipes are the best around and they are MUCH cheaper than the known brands here ...... and the wine is great value and quality.  Well worth making the trip - I live in Knocklyon and go to the one in town - beside back entrance of Ilac Centre. Bit of a hassle to make the trip but well, well worth it.


----------



## judgeroybean (6 Jan 2003)

*Grocery shopping*

It is very much a case of try and see.  Some things will appeal others won't- but for the ones that do you will certainly save substantial money.  Things like vegetables, wines, beers, tissues, shampoos, toilet paper etc. you can't go wrong.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2003)

*Re: Grocery shopping*

I agree - try a few items and judge for yourself. Anything I've tried from Aldi was fine and indistinguishable from the "big brand" equivalents (including their wines!). I found some of the items in Lidl lower in quality and not always to my liking.


----------



## Niall3000 (6 Jan 2003)

*Re: Grocery shopping*

I've tried a couple of the Aldi Auzzie Reds in the past & they were fine - definitely worth a try.

I believe the daily stuff like Milk, Bread, butter etc is much cheaper but I have not ventured.. Anyone care for their verdict on them?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2003)

*Re: Grocery shopping*

Milk, bread, butter (the real stuff and the synthetic substitutes  ) etc. are all fine in my experience.


----------



## Deirdre (6 Jan 2003)

*money where my mouth is*

Ok Guys, time to put my money where my mouth is, I walked down to the Parnell Street branch at lunch. I was amazed at the prices. I got a few things, I could only get what I could carry walking. 1kg pasta 99c, tin of tomatoes 35c, 20 refuse sacks 1.09, lemon sponge cake 1.35. all really reasonable.  I'll try them out and report back.


----------



## samba (6 Jan 2003)

*LIDL locations*

Thanks N0elC for the list of Aldi stores above.

Can anyone indicate where Lidl stores are located since there's no online list? Even just one or two?


----------



## Niall3000 (6 Jan 2003)

*Re: LIDL locations*

Togher & Midleton in Cork.
Killarney in Kerry


----------



## Flake (7 Jan 2003)

*Lidl*

I think there's one in Blanchardstown


----------



## judgeroybean (7 Jan 2003)

*Lidl*

Theres a Lidl that has opened in Finglas in recent weeks.


----------



## samba (8 Jan 2003)

*thanks*

Thanks folks.
Looks like Aldi on Parnell Street & Lidl in Finglas would be my closest so.


----------



## zing (8 Jan 2003)

*dublin city*

There's no Lidl in Dublin city centre, is there?


----------



## Laoise (8 Jan 2003)

*Lidl*

one of Lidl's products that I find really great is their "Sunflower" bread - dark, wholegrain bread, absolutely crammed full of sunflower seeds and all sorts of things - the sort of stuff that even feels healthy to eat - loads more sustenance than the ubiquitous squishy, air-filled white sliced !!  can definately recommend it
(and no, I don't have anything to do with Lidl - just a customer)
Laoise


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2003)

*Re: Lidl*

*There's no Lidl in Dublin city centre, is there?*

No - I believe that they're planning to be anchor tenants in the new hotel/mixed use development on Parnell Street/Moore Lane (near Conway's Pub) but that will probably take a few years.


----------



## Delboy (8 Jan 2003)

*Lidl/Aldi*

As a bit of a counter balance to all the praise been heaped on the above stores - I tried some fruit juices and jams from Lidl/Aldi ( it was a friends house I was staying in at the time). I thought it was really terrible stuff.
The jam, while on a par with Dunnes/Tesco own brand was a long way off Chivers etc. I thought it was rotten.

And the Juices were 'nt very wholesome IMHO, there seemed to be more water than juice. For a few extra quid I'll stick with the brand names. Maybe if I had  a family and every penny counted, then Lidl/Aldi , but until then . . . . .


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2003)

*Re: Lidl/Aldi*

I found the carton of reconstituted OJ indistinguishable from the brand equivalents (Sqeeze etc.). Aldi used to sell litres of freshly squeezed OJ for less than €2 but I'm not sure if they still stock it. That's another slightly annoying thing about Aldi - they sometimes stock certain items for a while and then stop selling them (possibly because they only stock things that sell well and/or space is very tight in Parnell St).


----------



## judgeboybean (9 Jan 2003)

*Lidl/Aldi*

I found the OJ in Lidl to be fine, wine very good, didn't much like the garlic bread- anyone try the pizzas?


----------



## Tommy (9 Jan 2003)

*Re: Lidl/Aldi*

The reason why stories differ as  to the quality of fruit juice in Lidl as that they sell two different types of juice (whether it is orange juice, apple juice or so on) - "Saft" and "Nectar". 

I don't honestly know which is which, but the more expensive is "pure juice", generally the equivalent of Squeez or similar brands, while the other, cheaper option, is a juice/water mix along the lines of Capri Sun or similar.


----------



## FM (9 Jan 2003)

*Lidl - my recommendations*

FWIW here are my recommendations for groceries in Lidl:

Excellent value:  
Chianti Red Wine
Crinkle cut crisps
Ice Tea
Extra virgin olive oil
Wholemeal bread
Ulster Fry materials (rashers, pudding, eggs, soda bread & potato bread)
Mozzarella
Frozen French Fries
choc chip cookies
Most Household cleaning items

Not so good: :| 
Tinned stuff other that plum tomatoes
Fruit is a bit hit & miss
Kitchen rolls are too long for my kitchen roll holder!
Long queues at the tills


----------



## Deirdre (9 Jan 2003)

*Tried out Aldi products*

Ok well I tried out the few products that I got in Aldi, and I couldn't fault them.  The Plum tomatoes were fine, as was the pasta, and refuse sacks.  The lemon sponge cake was particulary good - delicious in fact, and it was only 1.25.  So I think my plan will be to try out a few more things at a time and stock up on the nice ones from time to time to supplement my weekly shop.  I don't think you could do your full weekly shop there as they don't have a big enough range.


----------



## Laoise (9 Jan 2003)

*juice*

Tommy
"Saft" is German for juice - so anything sold as "Saft" will indeed be juice - but not necessarily freshly squeezed, it can be remade from concentrates. 
All others are dilutions, mixtures, flavoured drinks, etc
It will always be on the box/bottle if it's100% Saft/juice.
Laoise

ps 
anyone tried the 'Rosti' ? - makes a change from chips
and
the frozen Camemberts for deep frying aren't bad either
L.


----------



## Contango10 (10 Jan 2003)

*Re: juice*

Tommy and Laoise,

yes, indeed, the "nectar" stuff is not 100% juice, I think it can be 50% water / 50% juice.

"Saft" is juice.

I still can't get over that they actually sell German products with German language labels, where you often have to peer quite close to see the English descriptions.

Contango10


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2003)

*Re: juice*

The Lidl packaging is often more obviously German than the Aldi packaging in my experience. Sure we're all Europeans now, eh!? :lol


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (10 Jan 2003)

*Re: juice*

Ja ClubMan aber, wenn Sie nicht Deutsches sprechen, kann es Schmerz in der Rückseite sein.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2003)

*Re: juice*

Er, not quite that European though! Thank heavens for BabelFish! :lol  

_"ClubMan however, if you do not speak German, it can be pain in the back."_


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (10 Jan 2003)

*Re: juice*

Hmmm...it seems Babelfish can't quite grasp certain colloquialisms..._back_ wasn't precisely the word I was looking for.  :lol


----------



## samba (10 Jan 2003)

*EuroEnglish*



> Sure we're all Europeans now, eh!?



The European Commission has just announced an agreement whereby English will be the official language of the EU rather than German, which was the other possibility. As part of the negotiations, Her Majesty's Government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a 5 year phase-in plan that would be known as "EuroEnglish": --

In the first year, "s" will replace the soft "c".. Sertainly, this will make the sivil sevants jump with joy. The hard "c" will be dropped in favor of the "k". This should klear up konfusion and keyboards kan have one less letter.

There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year, when the troublesome "ph" will be replaced with the "f". This will make words like "fotograf" 20% shorter.

In the 3rd year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reach the stage where more komplikated changes are possible. Governments will enkorage the removal of double letters, which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling. Also, al wil agre that the horible mes of the silent "e"'s in the language is disgraceful, and they should go away.

By the 4th year, peopl wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing "th" with "z" and "w" with "v". During ze fifz year, ze unesesary "o" kan be dropd from vords kontaning "ou" and similar changes vud of kors be aplid to ozer kombinations of leters.

After zis fifz yer, ve vil hav a reli sensibl riten styl. Zer vil be no mor trubls or difikultis and evrivun vil find it ezi tu understand ech ozer.

ZE DREM VIL FINALI KUM TRU!!


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2003)

*Re: EuroEnglish*

According to today's papers:

_Fine Gael's Enterprise, Trade and Employment spokesman, Phil Hogan, is to call for the retailers to present themselves before an Enterprise and Small Business hearing. 

Mr Hogan, a member of the committee, said: "There is an enormous amount of imported food product there. They should as far as possible source as much as they can from Ireland if it is at a similar price."_

Is it just me or does anybody else wonder .... "why?!?!"?


----------



## Delboy (16 Jan 2003)

*Aldi/Lidl*

Clubman,

While I'm a firm believer in open markets and a large selection to choose from, I do believe that we should try and buy as much Irish produce as possible. I think Mr Hogan could be trying to pander up to some lobby group by making that statment. As someone already said, we are all Europeans now and there is nor eason why European produce should'nt be stocked on our shelves.

But when I go to Supermarkets I always try to buy Irish produce. Dunnes receipts let you know how much of your purchases were at least part processed/grown in Ireland. Ok Aldi etc might be a lot cheaper and times are hard but is it not making things worse in the long run by buying foreign produce. If more farmers/processing jobs go bust, dole q's rise...eventually taxes rise to pay for this. A simplistic model I know, but there is some hard truth in it. The majority of the country seemed to back the farmers last week. I believe the best way to do that is to buy Irish produce. Why buy foreign meats/milk/veg in Aldi when you can get the Irish equivalent. It makes no sense to me


----------



## judgeroybean (16 Jan 2003)

*Aldi/Lidl*

But why is it that there is such a disparity in prices for similar products between Aldi/Lidl and the Tescos/Dunnes of this world.  Somebody somewhere is making a killing and the farmers are adamant that its not them.  Surely by attempting to 'boycott' these firms (to the extent that thats possible) this may lead to these firms reducing their prices to the benefit of the consumer?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2003)

*Re: Aldi/Lidl*

_Delboy_ - thanks for your comments.

*Why buy foreign meats/milk/veg in Aldi when you can get the Irish equivalent.*

Because the foreign alternative is cheaper? That's generally my approach anyway. I don't expect people to buy software that I write just because it's hand crafted in Ireland!  

Anyway, the article went on to state that the politicians have little or no means of forcing Aldi/Lidl to appear before them. "Good" I say.


----------



## Laoise (16 Jan 2003)

*quality and choice*

totally agree Clubman !
why should Irish residents be forcefed inferior and expensive "irish" products !
why can't we learn to buy the best quality at normal european prices like every one else in F, NL, D etc.

of course these people will then be the first to complain about the decreasing Irish food export markets too !!

Laoise


----------



## Tommy (16 Jan 2003)

*Re: quality and choice*

I'm all for "Buy Irish" but I suspect the Aldi/Lidl hubbub has more to do with attempts to supress competition than a "buy Irish" campaign. The large Multiple retailers had a a nice little cosy market to themselves for years and they could get away with (a) charging what they like because no-one knew any better, and (b) ripping off farmers and suppliers. 

Is it a coincidence that people have begun to notice both (a) and (b) around the same time?


----------



## PadraigL (16 Jan 2003)

*Re: Aldi/Lidl*

I also believe you should buy Irish where possible, but I also believe that the Irish consumer is being ripped off.
Aldi and Lidl have also created jobs also. Competition should be fair game. For instance the potatoes in Lidl are Irish but are much cheaper than Tesco’s, Dunne’s etc.. These supermarkets have more buying power that Lidl, why the vegs so expensive.
As Laoise mentioned some of the breads are nicer and cannot be got in the other supermarkets.

I agree most people did back the farmers but again the supermarkets are making the profits at the benefit of the consumer.  I have on occasion bought potatoes directly from a farmer and if farmers were given the licence to slaughter, I would also buy my meats directly from them.


----------



## Delboy (17 Jan 2003)

*Aldi*

PadraigL - you can always buy an animal and arrange with a butcher to have it cut up for you as some people in the country do.

I agree with the fact that Irish produce can be bought cheaper in Aldi etc than Irish supermarkets and I think this is wrong. The supermarkets should be challenged on this but of course this is Ireland, home of incapable governments.  

But I bet that if you do your weekly shopping in Aldi etc  you'll end up buying a majority of foreign produce. And for a few quid more I'll shop in the Irish supermarket where I can buy more Irish products, but thats just me - everyone to their own.....


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2003)

*Re: Aldi*

*The supermarkets should be challenged on this but of course this is Ireland, home of incapable governments.*

I would see the challenge as coming from customers rather than the Government. After all, we can't really expect the Government to introduce price controls and the like in this day and age. Aldi/Lidl have introduced a welcome element of price competition to the market here. Hopefully if/when the established stores lose custom to them they will be forced to react. Interesting how the recent reaction of Tesco to the supermarket price wars in the UK did not extend to Ireland... :| 

*But I bet that if you do your weekly shopping in Aldi etc you'll end up buying a majority of foreign produce. And for a few quid more I'll shop in the Irish supermarket where I can buy more Irish products, but thats just me - everyone to their own.....*

I agree - each to their own. However you seem to be saying that you would like the established stores to charge prices akin to those charged by Aldi/Lidl for example but you are willing still willing to spend more for the option of being able to choose from a wider range of local produce. Seems a little contradictory to me...


----------



## Delboy (17 Jan 2003)

*Aldi*

Don't see anything contradictory there. I was pointing out that while aldi may stock a few Irish items the majority of goods are from abroad. I'll stick to Irish supermarkets for my weekly shopping as they carry more Irish products over the broad range. It might cost more but so be it. I know I'm supporting Irish jobs to an extent

Also with regards to Irish supermarkets overcharging - I don't believe that boycotting will make a difference to their prices as not enough people will do so. That's Ireland. What I would envisage in this 'Country of Reports and Tribunals' is a study of prices to see who is making the profits. The farmers say it's not them and the supermarkets likewise, allthough I think we all know who is to blame . I agree price controls are'nt feasible so maybe someone else out there has a solution


----------



## judgeboybean (17 Jan 2003)

*Aldi*

I would hazard a guess that not a huge number of consumers would be aware of the price differentials that exist between Aldi/Lidl and Dunnes/Tesco etc (although I have no doubt the number is growing).  I also accept that for a family shop it is unlikely you could do a full shop in Aldis etc (although again this is changing).  Wouldn't it be very interesting, however, if one of the national papers compared the prices of own brand products in Tescos etc. to those in Aldi/Lidl?  This would  increase public awareness and may, ultimately, lead to the big stores reducing their prices.


----------



## tedd (18 Jan 2003)

*Re: Aldi*

Heard 5-7 live tonight when they did a price comparison (hmmm...I wonder if they can get AAM in Donnybrook?) between Aldi, Tesco and Marks and Spencer. 

Fairly unscientific stuff but they picked out 11 products and bought them in each store. (included milk, 6 free range eggs, chicken, sliced pan, teabags and other similar staples). 

Aldi beat the others on price by a long shot and had the HIGHEST proportion of Irish products among those sampled (8 out of 11 products were Irish-produced). 

tedd


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2003)

*Re: Aldi*

*Aldi beat the others on price by a long shot and had the HIGHEST proportion of Irish products among those sampled (8 out of 11 products were Irish-produced).*

Now _that's_ interesting!


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2003)

*Lidl*

Well - time to suck it & see! 
We decided to do a chunk of the weekly shopping in Lidl for the first time today. Came out weighed down with grocery's for 78euro. Some real notable diffs when we subsequently went to Supervalue afterwards. Look at this for just some comparisons.....

```
[u]Item           Lidl  Supervalue[/u]
Sugar          0.83        1.08
Kiwi 6pk       1.09        1.50 (Lidl ones were hard-prob not ripe yet)
6 lrg eggs     0.81        1.26
Beans          0.22        0.54
Tomato 6pk     1.19        1.99
2ltr milk      1.19        1.69
2pk tooth brsh 2.49        2.50 each (similar type/style)
```
diff so far here is around 5 euro - which is significant for just 7 line items out of around 40 bought today.

I'll revert later with the taste tests & more price comparisons as they come available.

N3000
_Edited by ClubMan to fix tabular data layout._


----------



## judgeroybean (20 Jan 2003)

*comparing prices*

in the interests of research, and to satisfy my own curiousity, 'she who must be obeyed' recently compared prices at Lidl (10/1) with those at Tesco (17/1).  The basket of 24 food items covered bread, tea bags, sugar, wine (hic!), crisps, vegetables etc.  In all cases the prices at Lidl were cheaper.  The total cost of the Lidl basket was €33 against that of €53.59 at Tesco.  This is a saving of c60%.  The saving is actually greater because in some cases I'm comparing, say, 3 packets of fruit juices in Tesco against 5 in Lidl, 6 packets of crisps in Tesco against 8 in Lidl.  I should also say that 2 of the items were on special offer in Lidl and resulted in huge savings ie carrots .49c v 1.58 and onions .49c v1.69.

Again its a question of try and see- I'm not mad on their pizzas or garlic bread, the kids love their crisps and fruit juices.  If your not satisfied with any of their products Lidl will give you a refund.  The message is clear- the bigger your family the greater your savings!


----------



## public servant (20 Jan 2003)

*another thing to consider*

One other way of getting good value is to buy your fruit and veg at the green grocer rather than at the supermarket. In general they are miles cheaper.


----------



## N3000 (20 Jan 2003)

*Re: another thing to consider*

Well - here's some verdicts......

All fine thus far....
Milk, Eggs, Burger buns, Orange Juice (the saft version of course), oranges, Apples, Bananas, White Grapes, pork medalions, frozen peas, crisps, biscuits,

The kiwis, were rock hard & bitter - probably under ripe so we'll give them another few days.

The min saving is 25% & in some by 50%. This is really amazing.

We'll be voting with our feet from her on in. Even though Lidl is a little out of our way we have decided now to make it our primary choice for grocery shopping.

Anyone believe that there is some stuff that should be generaly avoided?

Wouldn't really have even considered tyring it out without reading peoples contribution to this discussion - thank You all for stopping us from being continually ripped off.

N3000


----------



## jane (20 Jan 2003)

*Lidl*

Just two things I have found so far that were not worth re-purchasing;

Feta cheese (was a bit tasteless)
Toilet roll (much to thick for privately owned septic tanks)

Everything else I have tried so far is pretty good.

Lidl in Arklow, Co Wicklow.

Jane


----------



## PadraigL (23 Jan 2003)

*Re: Lidl*

Their fruit and nut choc bars are very nice especially out of the fridge............


----------



## missie25 (29 Jan 2003)

*Re: Lidl*

How is their meat?
Is it produced in Ireland?


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (29 Jan 2003)

*Aldi coming to Clondalkin*

Just having a look at planning permission submissions and I came across


----------



## N3000 (30 Jan 2003)

*Re: Aldi coming to Clondalkin*

Missie25......

The country of origin on some products in Lidl is not that obvious - I actually thought is was mandatory. I don't have something in front of me here but some labels (on biscuits for exmpl) would say something like.

"specially packed for Lild Kildare & Lidl UK"

The fresh meats have an "IRL' or "UK" sticker referrencing some EU number. Those in the know may be able to expand furher....

N3000


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2003)

*Re: Aldi coming to Clondalkin*

The [broken link removed] and [broken link removed] might be of interest.


----------



## Flake (4 Feb 2003)

*Indo article*

Interesting article in the Irish Independent yesterday - price and quality comparison between basket of basic goods in Aldi Parnell Street and Tesco Jervis Centre - bread, potatoes, cereals, jam etc. Aldi won hands down on price and quality - and Irish products featured strongly.  Tesco won on 'shopping experience' - nicer atmosphere, wider choice, wider aisles - but for the price sensitive amongst us, Aldi for your basics comes highly recommended.


----------



## RollerBlue (4 Feb 2003)

*Groceries Act*

Now that it's in black and white that we're a rip-off economy, how can pressure be put on Ms. Harney to repeal this bogus piece of legislation?  Wouldn't the resultant drop in prices its repeal would immediately cause help the inflation rate decrease and thus enhance Charlie's performance rating??  Anyone care to defend this risible cartel helping law?


----------



## Alex (5 Jun 2003)

*Lidl/Aldi*

I am tired of been ripped off!  Buying Irish?  Dunnes SuperQuinn?  Lidl and Aldi seem to be the ryanair of supermarkets!


----------



## Long Armed Lad (9 Jul 2003)

*Parking around Aldi*

Wonder if anyone can offer suggestions.... I did the Aldi trolly dash this lunchtime and could only think of parking the car in the Ilac centre car park. This meant trekking all around the shopping centre to get to the supermarket - or brave the climb through the exit/entrance to the carpark (ie not very safe for lad laden down with groceries) which I chanced on the way back. The climb up the ramps back to the car, with two stuffed bags, nearly killed me and I'm sure my arms are a good inch longer now.

I noticed loads of people with full trollies. How do they get their groceries home?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joanmul (10 Jul 2003)

*Shopping in Aldi*

Alex:  Lidl and Aldi may be the Ryanair of Supermarkets but you get what you pay for.   I got Their washpowder and dishwasher tabs to try but decided not to get them again.   The dishes didn't seem as clean nor did the clothes.   I thought it might be all in the mind but my better half made some similar comments.   Their wine is okay for every day drinking - the dearer ones being the best and still cheap.   Their liqueurs are super value if you like that kind of stuff.   I would have no problem flying Ryanair though.


----------



## joeysoap (14 Jul 2003)

*Re: Aldi/Lidl*

live in Dundalk so competition is 'fierce' Large Dunnes, two Tescos, Superquinn, Marks and Sparks and Sainsburys only 10  miles away.
Aldi are doing a bomb. (border joke!!!)
their flowers are €2.89 a bunch and last 2/3 weeks no problem
Ice creams equiv mars/cornetto etc are 2.49 for 6.
bottled water 1.75 for a six  pack 500cl
brie cheese 1.65 ( identical size and quality in Tesco is 2.59)
their strawberry jam is excellent  at 1.25 (no preservatives and has to be kept in fridge after opening)
olive oils etc are top class. I also prefer their sardines to the biggest name brand.
their cranberry juice is a bit iffy though. more like a slush puppy taste.


----------



## Cahir (14 Jul 2003)

*Re: Aldi/Lidl*

Went to Aldi in Coolock at the weekend based on this topic and I was quite impressed.  They sell the same Nachos as supervalu but for 99c instead of €1.99!  Got a crunchy strawberry cereal for €2.15 which tastes the same as the Jordans cereal which normally costs about 4 quid.

The most expensive item I bought was a strawberry/blackcurrant shower foam for €2.99.  It smells gorgeous and feels lovely on the skin so I'll definitely get it again.

I thought the cranberry juice was sweet too but it's perfect with Vodka!  
All in all, the shopping came to €32.99 and I reckon the same in Tesco (my usual shop) would have been well over €50.  I'm definitely going again next week.


----------



## Janeom (15 Jul 2003)

*refunds*

I also go once a week to Lidl and stock up on bottled water (only 42 C liter for Irish water), some veg (their new irish potatoes are really good), jams, muffins, pizzas etc. 

I have tried their colour washing powder but did n't find it very good so I brough it back to see if they would honour their promise of a full refund if you try something and don't like it.
The girl on the checkout was n't so willing to give me my money back....she just said but you've used it so we can't sell that now!! When I pointed to their poster detailing the refund policy she enquired from one of the others on the checkout and she said I needed a receipt (I did n't have it.....not in a habit of keeping 2-3 week old recepits from my grocery shopping).
So she called the manager who came over, a lovely friendly guy who say there was no problem and gave me my money back.
Just though I'd tell people that they do honour their promise of a  full refund even if not all staff know about it.

Janeom


----------



## M3 (15 Jul 2003)

*Marks & Spencer*

Speaking of ripoffs my girlfriend bought an apple in M&S on Saturday and it cost €1.11 !!!! Unbelievable.  I've told her to query it with the store...

Wasn't even that nice  

M3


----------



## Contango10 (15 Jul 2003)

*Re: Marks & Spencer*

That is simply SAVAGE!!!  Are you sure, how could it be????

€1.11, sweet suffering Christ on the Cross, what is the world coming to??

C10


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jul 2003)

*Re: Marks & Spencer*

Did she actually pay €1.11 for a single apple? If so, why?


----------



## M3 (15 Jul 2003)

*Re: Marks & Spencer*

Clubman,

Yeah she did , it was mixed in with other groceries and she didn't notice it till we got home - I'll let you know what M&S have to say for themselves....

M3


----------



## extopia (23 Jul 2003)

*Reain in the back*

I think "arsch" was the word he was looking for


----------



## loup (23 Jul 2003)

*Parking Around Aldi*

My advice for parking around Aldi is to park in the Virgin cinema (or what was) carpark across the rd. Sure you have to lug the bags across but easier than trying to get back into the Ilac Centre and struggling back up to carpark.


----------



## Elcato (23 Jul 2003)

*Re: Parking Around Aldi*

One downside I found to my cost on Sunday was that the Aldi in Parnell street is closed on a Sunday.


----------



## geoff reid (28 Jul 2003)

*bottled water*

I also go once a week to Lidl and stock up on bottled water (only 42 C liter for Irish water

Why don't you drink tap water? I never buy water unless I'm in a pub and I'm the driver.

I must say, I did a great job in changing the Irish psyche


----------



## Janeom (28 Jul 2003)

*bottled water*

"why don't you drink tap water ?"

Because its disgusting. I live in Galway city and the water here smells and tastes like its loaded with chlorine.
I hate to think of why they need so much chlorine....

I have just moved back to Ireland from Stockholm where I always drank tap water and that was in a city with a population of over 1 million......in a city the size of Galway I can't understand why they can't have clean, nice tasting water.

Janeom


----------



## SlurrySlump (28 Jul 2003)

*Lots of storage required.*

In recent times I have noticed that I am tending to buy on "special offer " only. I know that "special offers" can be misleading and not always what they seem. If I like a product and its nice,at some stage they will have a special offer so I stock up buying 7 or 8 of the items.
I have also signed up to various companies newsletters so I get discount vouchers sent to me on a regular basis.
I have time to shop and notice prices, I can fully appreciate how a couple both working with a young family just doesn't have time to shop around".


----------



## zag (28 Jul 2003)

*Re: Lots of storage required.*

Another way to get good value is to check out the 'clearance' shelves in Tescos.  I'm not sure if they all have them, but certainly the two I have visited recently had them.

Basically they contain products which are about to reach their best by date and they are normally marked down quite a lot.  This obviously only makes sense if you are buying to eat that evening and if you are flexible in what you will eat.

They clear vegetables, chilled stuff and bread this way.

Z


----------



## delama (30 Jul 2003)

*Aldi*

Hi Cahir,

I was just wondering where abouts Aldi is in Coolock??

thanks.


----------



## Cahir (30 Jul 2003)

*Re: Aldi*

delama,

I don't know the name of the road in Coolock but if you're on the Malahide road, turn left towards Northside (think thats at the UCI junction).  Cadburys should be on your right.  Then turn right at a set of traffic lights and Aldi is on the right.  
There are other shops there too, a bathroom one, a furniture one thats just opened and isn't very nice and a couple of others.

Went to Aldi again last week and I'm even more impressed.  Tried the Pasta sauce, cheese, balsamic vinegar etc. etc. and they're all good.  And they label appropriate things as "suitable for vegetarians" which saves a lot of time instead of having to look through ingredient lists!


----------



## Chester Barnes (5 Aug 2003)

*Groceries*

All this talk of Dunnes/Tesco/Superquinn ripping us off.

It appears that Lidl is is playing games with us.

I was over in Wales at the Weekend and I came across a Lidl store.

Check out these prices versus Dublin branch

Beans 9p v 24c
Lemonade 15p v 36c
Curry Sauce 69p v â‚¬1.25

and believe me there was very noticeable differences on many more products in the store.

I probably won't get the same level of satisfaction the next time I go to Lidl in Blanchardstown.

Before anyone asks, they're anoraks were the same price.


----------



## Tommy (5 Aug 2003)

*Re: Groceries*

I thought that if wages, rates, refuse charges, energy costs, insurance costs etc etc etc were higher here than it Wales (which, I understand, they are) it would be stupid of Lidl or anyone else not to charge higher prices here to recover these additional overheads?


----------



## ninsaga (5 Aug 2003)

*Re: Groceries*

Hi Chester,
              I think Lidl Wales v's Ireland (although relevant!) is not the main focal point for this discussion.

Go to Lidl in any country & they are probably cheaper than Ireland.

The point is that the  'biggies' ie. Dunnes, SV etc are the ones who are playing games here.

Why does it take the likes of Lidl or Aldi to provoke a conversation like this. They are the ones who are ripping us off & have been for a very long time. If we did not have Lidl or Aldi, the biggie prices would 'probably' be higher.

And for what it's worth - we do our weekly shopping in Lidl now & have been for over 6 months - they don't have everythink but we are definitely saving a fair bit at this stage when You roll it up.

ninsaga


----------



## pola4 (11 Aug 2003)

*cheapskate*

i  shopped in Aldi Dundalk once and i felt like a cheapskate for doing so. I am a teacher and can afford to shop elsewhere ( dont mean to sound  pompous ) but I really felt embarrassed and didnt tell anyone  that I saved about 40 euro on a weekly shop.


----------



## cobalt (11 Aug 2003)

*image*

No one should feel embarrassed, or as though their image is tarnished ('cheapskate'), by shopping in one grocery outlet rather than another.

But, assuming a poor image ('poor man's store') _is_ currently a reality for Aldi/Lidl among your circle, the only way to change that reputation is by people who are not so badly off - like you - making it known that they shop there too. I'd say if you let your colleagues know of the colossal saving they wouldn't be long joining you, and next thing you know it's become known among your circle as a place where 'people like us' shop. For goodness sake - €40/wk is around 2 grand a year - you'd have to earn more than 3 grand a year before tax to have that! Who wouldn't want to join in if they could do the equivalent of adding €3,000 a year to their salary simply by shopping in a different store?


----------



## fobs (12 Aug 2003)

*re: feeling like a cheapskate!*

I agree with Colbalt that its rubbish to feel you are a cheapskate for buying your shopping in a particular store. I work in IT and earn a "good wage" but have no problem shopping wherever there are bargains to be had (and not only grocerys) i would much prefer the 40-50 euro a week it saves me to go towards a holiday or weekends away or a dinner out with a few friends than going on one brand of tuna over another! There is nothing to be ashamed of in getting a bargain! If its peoples' own insecurities that stop them from getting a bargain then the rip-off shops will have won! Its a different matter if you prefer the brand item for its quality and taste rather than its price! (Superquinn bread for example Imho)


----------



## Ham Slicer (12 Aug 2003)

*Value*

Yea I agree with shopping around for value for more than groceries.

I recently bought two pairs of Jeans in Guineys for 17 quid each.

Same style, different name would cost about 70+ in a more trendy shop.

I think I look This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language cool for 17 quid.


----------



## Tom (12 Aug 2003)

*Red peppers*

Bought one in Tesco for 1 euro last week.This week I bought eight (yes eight!) for 2 euros in Moore street, quality the same.


----------



## Dearg Doom (14 Aug 2003)

*Re: re: feeling like a cheapskate!*

It's a strange attitude we have in Ireland to saving money. We complain about high prices but feel bad about shopping in places such that we save money. Wasn't there a time (before the boom) when we bought more Levi jeans per capita than any other country (in Europe?)? We are an odd bunch...

It doesn't matter how much you or your peers earn - you shouldn't be ashmed of saving (i.e. not wasting) your hard earned money.


----------



## AmandaC (15 Aug 2003)

*Grocery Shopping*

Its all very well saving money, but sometimes you have to sacrifice quality to get it.  Personally,  I like shopping in Superquinn,  like their range of products, their store layouts, their good customer service and dont mind paying that bit extra for quality.  Their deli stuff and breads are lovely and love their organic stuff.  Went to Aldi or Lidl or what ever it was in Blanchardstown.  Ok for stuff like olive oils, tinned tomatoes, etc,  but I wouldn't go back. My friend with three kids swears by Aldi/Lidl as the kids go mad for sweets/fizzy drinks/crisps etc. what ever the brand.  She reckons Lidl's mini mars bars are every bit as good as the originals.  Her weekly shopping bills are huge though, and perhaps I might feel different if I had to shell out for 5 instead of 2.

Superquinns Euroshopper range is quite good if you want a cheaper product.  Been in Superquinn Lucan yesterday and they seem to be extending this range.


----------



## IsleOfMan (15 Aug 2003)

*The tins are fresher in my store.*

Fergal Quinn says that you might spend a few cents more in his store but that it is worth it for the quality and freshness of his produce. Just a couple of points.
Is he saying that Dunnes Stores and Tesco's goods are not as fresh as his and secondly why does he charge a few extra cents for his tinned goods. Are the tins fresher?


----------



## AmandaC (15 Aug 2003)

*Dunnes Tesco V Superquinn*

In relation to the fresh produce , ie  in store vegetables, meats or breads I dont think that the quality of Dunnes and Tescos are as good or as fresh as the Superquinn ones, and the selection is also better, so I would agree with Fergal Quinn on that one.

I dont know about the few extra cent on tinned products,  must check that one out, but the stores are always nicer and its always a pleasure to shop in any of their stores so if that involves paying a few extra cent on tin of peas or beansthen I dont mind.


----------



## tedd (16 Aug 2003)

*Re: Dunnes Tesco V Superquinn*

The few "extra cents" on the groceries is the salvation of many retailers. There is a subtle advertising slant that paying more implies "quality" and of course, who wouldn't want their family to have "quality" food....only an unfit, very irresponsible parent would fees their kids anything other than "quality" food....especially since it's only "a few cents more". The fact is that the "few cent" adds up to (as one poster above estimated) 40 euro each week. So that's over a thousand euro a year.

I agree that sometimes when you pay more, you get a better product. But sometimes you don't.


----------



## ninsaga (16 Aug 2003)

*Re: Dunnes Tesco V Superquinn*

As a commited regular shopper at Lidl - from which we get the majority of our grocery & household needs I must state that.......

- We are saving money every week
- On no account are we eating sub standard food - I've stated this before that we are not going to compromise our health to save a few shillings.

I do find though that the Lidl Fruit & veg can be hit or miss - so one needs to watch carefully.

ninsaga


----------



## Tommy (17 Aug 2003)

*Re: Dunnes Tesco V Superquinn*

Some (by no means all) of the Lidl fruit & veg seems to have a shorter post-purchase shelf life than what you would normally get from such produce (maybe that's just a hot summer phenomenon). That said the quality and value they have consistently given this summer on things like grapes and vine tomatoes seems impossible to beat.

I'm amused by Fergal Quinns "extra few cents" speil, particularly as if you look closely at Superquinn and Lidl products, you will find that at least some of them come from the same brands and producers (e.g. Kuhne ketchups in Lidl, Kuhne salad dressings in Superquinn)!


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (17 Aug 2003)

*?*

Why not buy meat from a butcher, fruit & veg from a green grocer, and the rest from lidl? (apparently pronounced lie-dal)

With this strategy, you get superior quality and good value for money. Take a bit longer to do the shopping though.


----------



## ninsaga (18 Aug 2003)

*Re: ?*

Irrespective - it is great to have Lidl/Aldi as an extra choice.

I would not regard Dunnes, Testco Supervalue etc as extra choices - they are playing in the same league as far as  I'm concerned.
The more Lidl & Aldi's that spring up the better!

At the end of the day it's all about having the choice anyway - choose to pay more or pay less!

ninsaga

BTW I have no vested interest in Aldi or Lidl - apart from the great savings.


----------



## Cahir (18 Aug 2003)

*Re: ?*

Decided to try the new Lidl in Coolock yesterday.  Got there at about 12.20 thinking it opened at 12, but it didn't.  There was a queue of people (at least 30 or 40) waiting to get in.  Decided to go to one of the Lidls in Blanchardstown instead.  
It too was packed.
The main difference I found between Lidl and Aldi was that Aldi states whether or not a product is suitable for vegetarians whereas Lidl does not.  So I spent more time in Lidl reading through ingredient lists.  

I buy all my vegetables in a vegetable shop but I noticed that the Lidl veg seemed fresher than Aldi.


----------



## Tommy (18 Aug 2003)

*Re: ?*



> Why not buy meat from a butcher, fruit & veg from a green grocer, and the rest from lidl?


I know some greengrocers who charge ridiculous prices for fruit & veg and who have been known to sell... 

(1) punnets of oranges, kiwis, peaches, nectarines etc with fresh ones at the top and rotten ones at the bottom.

(2) bags of crappy potatoes misleadingly labelled as premium varieties, eg Golden Wonders.

I am no longer willing to purchase chicken from butcher shops unless it is clearly labelled as Irish, and I can be satisfied as to its provenance. This is after I purchased 2 fresh chicken breasts last year and found them to be frozen in the middle. I assume these beauties arrived fully frozen from some exotic country before being (partially) thawed for retail sale. If I hadn't done my shopping at 10am that day, we could have been food poisoned. 

I know of greengrocers and butchers who sell only fresh quality produce and at reasonable prices. Unfortunately there are rogues out there and we cannot fool ourselves that they don't exist.


----------



## ninsaga (18 Aug 2003)

*Re: ?*

.......aaahh, the temptation of making a fast buck!


----------



## UpTipp (31 Aug 2003)

*LIDL is great for basics*

Their nappies are only 11.39 for a pack of 54,62 or 70, depending on size. This is amazing value.

We do the bulk of our shopping here but also do a supplementary shopping at Superquinn, Tesco or Dunnes for more gourment or vegetarian items.

Here is my list of things to buy from LIDL.
--vanilla ice cream
--spinach and ricotta tortellini
--milk (only 1.14!)
--nappies
--olive oil
--canned tomatoes for 29cent
--frozen salmon portions
--any of their chocolates or biscuits.

Their fruit and veg is definately hit or miss but very well priced.

I don't really drink so I don't have an opinion on the alcohol.

My partner bought a drill there last year and it broke. They took it back and we got our money back. Really excellent customer service.


----------



## Homer (31 Aug 2003)

*Re: Centra*

I needed to buy a 2 litre bottle of Coke last week.

I was in Stillorgan and the price in the Texaco station was €2.29, compared to around €1.65 in Tesco.  

Not wanting to be ripped off, I went across the road to Centra.  The price there was, believe it or not, €2.65!

I've no problem with stores that stay open a bit longer than the supermarkets charging a little bit extra for the convenience, but 60% more is just not on.

Needless to say, they didn't get my custom.

Homer


----------



## oracle (31 Aug 2003)

*Re.Supermarket Prices*

Hello Tedd,

I liked your contribution and I agree. There is a subtle message in the advertising for some supermarkets that paying more implies better quality. I have found that better priced products are equal to or only slightly less tasty (food) / well performing (non-food) than the higher priced products. I believe the quality versus value debate is an artificial one promoted to keep us buying brands. I compare products on price only, unless I really like the difference in a particular product, and I am happy to pay the extra.

A very painless way of saving is to buy cheaper non-food items for example, toilet rolls, refuse bags, soap, shower gel, etc... I started this way, the difference is minimal and where do all these products end up? Down the drain or in the bin! So by buying higher priced items I was literally throwing hundreds of pounds down the drain or in the bin! (It's 'pounds' because I had this "reality check" or should it be "reality cheque" a few years ago)    
Tedd you said.....<quote>

"The fact is that the "few cent" adds up to (as one poster above estimated) 40 euro each week. So that's over a thousand euro a year."

Very well said, €40 per week is €2080 per year, (€40 x 52 weeks) I prefer that money in my deposit account, not the supermarket's.


----------



## IsleOfMan (1 Sep 2003)

*My bin is nearly always empty on bin day.*

I have found that in the past I would have shopped 80% Tesco and 20% Supervalue. I notice that I am now shopping 60% Supervalue and 40% Tesco. I have noticed that Supervalue always seem to have several special offers on the go. Lots of items half price and lots of two for one items. I find that I generally stock up on the two for one offers provided that they are genuinely two for one offers. I suppose I play one off against the other. Milk is dearer in Supervalue than Tesco so I buy my milk in Tesco. I don't have a Lidl near me but the sooner the better. I do find that Tesco's dishwasher powder and washing machine powder is as good as any brand name. They also do a sliced pan at 43c which is very nice and freezes very well.


----------



## Cahir (1 Sep 2003)

*Re: My bin is nearly always empty on bin day.*

Beware of Supervalu.  I worked there as a teenager and I refuse to shop there for anything.  (and I was only getting paid £1.67 per hour as I recall - ok, it was 1995 at the time but it was still well below the average wage and gives me another reason to hate them....)
I also worked in a Dunnes supermarket and I would gladly shop there as I know that they take health, safety, cleanliness etc. seriously.  (And Dunnes paid £3.83 per hour in 1996).


----------



## davido (1 Sep 2003)

*My bin is nearly always empty on bin day.*

Are you saying that Dunnes Stores is cleaner than Supervalu?  Apart from not being paid very well by them, is there any other reason for you not shopping there?


----------



## Cityexile (1 Sep 2003)

*TEST*

I've been reading this topic with interest and decided to do a test on Saturday. I shopped in LIDL, a local veg store and Tesco for rest of the items. I can honestly say that the saving was about 30-40 Euro when comparing to my normal shopping store, i.e. Superquinn.
Also, like the nappies mentioned before in LIDL more quantity for the same price, and the quality was the same as the 'branded' ones.
Going forward I will try to continue with the 'extra' trips as I foresee my savings will be greater, on a weekly basis in replenishing items that run out. 

All shops located in Blanchardstown.


----------



## Cahir (1 Sep 2003)

*Re: My bin is nearly always empty on bin day.*

In my opinion - having worked in both - Dunnes stores is a million times cleaner than Supervalu.  They actually have standards!  I'm not sure if I'm allowed to give specific examples of what went on in Supervalu.  Hopefully it was only specific to that one branch but I will never buy anything there again.
I worked in the Dunnes supermarket on Henry Street and it had very good standards.  I prefer to shop in Dunnes than anywhere else (except Aldi for cheaper things or Tesco when I'm in a hurry because it's closer).


----------



## ClubMan (1 Sep 2003)

*Re: My bin is nearly always empty on bin day.*

I worked in _Quinnsworth_ as a shelf stocker/bag packer/general dogsbody years ago while in school and I could tell you a few stories too!


----------



## Ham Slicer (1 Sep 2003)

*Quinnsworth*

Shock Me Clubman!!!

Morris Pratt won't track you down.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Sep 2003)

*Re: Quinnsworth*

How long have you got?! Sometimes I feel that was the most enjoyable job I ever had! :lol


----------



## fobs (1 Sep 2003)

*re: Supervalu*

i too worked in supervalu during my school years and can also tell a few stories that would put the hairs standing on your neck!!! I suppose it goes on in every store! I still occasionally shop in the same store where I worked and think things have improved greatly since...
We used to have to seperate the products where one came free and sell them seperately. Often fozen food was thawed and refrozen. The price stickers used to go over the best before date if passed it or nearly passed it....just to mention a few. I don't know if this had anything to do with supervalu or the thrifty owner of the shop!


----------



## ClubMan (1 Sep 2003)

*Re: re: Supervalu*

In _Quinnsworth_ food gone past it's best before date was deemed unsuitable for customers but OK for staff. Never did us any harm. Apart from that bout of botulism. 



(Joke!).


----------



## Grizzly (1 Sep 2003)

*I have very long arms.*

I worked in Dunnes Stores Cornelscourt as a teenager one summer. The only gripe I had was that it was my job to carry the heavy boxes from the storerooms to the aisles where the managers sons had the easy job of putting the items on the shelf. Incidentally, right in the middle of the piled high boxes in the storeroom was a secret hideaway stocked with the occasional item that fell off one of the lorries. I wonder is it still there....


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2003)

*Re: I have very long arms.*

Stocking the shelves was a doddle (old stock to the front, label visible) but packing bags was the sure route to supplementary income in the form of tips - notwithstanding the odd narky/mean bastard that you had to deal with (_"Yes - of course I put your eggs/tomatoes at the bottom of the bag you moron! Just 'cos I'm 14* doesn't mean I'm stupid!"_)! Palette trolley races bringing the morning dairy deliveries were good crack (think _Ben Hur_ around the _Circus Maximus_ in the form of the refrigerator cabinets). Stock taking days were a free for all - like one big party. Collecting trollies within a several mile radius of the store was useful respite... Ah the memories....  

* _Rainyday_ will grass me up for that one I'm sure. Better not mention my surreptitious faked age PRSI number either so! :lol


----------



## joanmul (2 Sep 2003)

*Shopping*

SuperValue are going to re-run their weekend breaks offer that they ran last year.   Friends of mine went on fantastic value trips €89 for a weekend.   I'm going to try to do the same - avoiding the risk of fresh food being off.


----------



## rainyday (2 Sep 2003)

*Re: Shopping*



> Rainyday will grass me up for that one I'm sure.


Yerrah sure you're fine there - I don't think they had minimum working age legislation back in 1950's :lol


----------



## davido (2 Sep 2003)

*At the coalface*

Surely packing shelves was better than cleaning chimneys, Clubman?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2003)

*Re: At the coalface*

*Surely packing shelves was better than cleaning chimneys, Clubman?*

Yes - but tell young people that these days and blah, blah, blah....


----------



## flyda (3 Sep 2003)

*LIDL - LIST OF STORES*

Here is a list of Lidl stores in Ireland, slightly outdated!

Limerick
Youghal
Killarney
Portlaoise
Ballinasloe
Tipperary
Roscrea
Shannon
Nenagh
Clonmel
Fermdy
New Ross
Mallow
Togher
Birr
Galway
Newbridge
Longford
Letterkenny
Mullingar
Athlone
Arklow
Cavan
Donegal Town
Edenderry
Ballina
Baldoyle
Blanchardstown


----------



## coolaboola (3 Sep 2003)

*Re: LIDL - LIST OF STORES*

Feckin' Longford has a Lidl _and_ an Aldi while I here in Kimmage am stuck with Stupidquinn (or an early-morning trek into town of a Saturday to Aldi Parnell St. - Coolock too far away to justify trip and anyway my northside innoculations are out of date  )

Is it true that there's a Lidl opening soon up by Marley Park in Rathfarnham?


----------



## rainyday (3 Sep 2003)

*Re: LIDL - LIST OF STORES*



> Is it true that there's a Lidl opening soon up by Marley Park in Rathfarnham?



I heard that they got permission to open a store on the Glaxo site on Grange Road over the summer, but this is currently being appealed to An Bord Pleanala by local residents concerned about insufficient parking space on the plans for the new store.


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (4 Sep 2003)

*.*

I worked in Marks and Spencer when I was a lad. I worked in various stores over a period of 6 or 7 years and don't have any hair raising stories. Cleanliness was impeccable, and if anything went out of 'cold chain' it was disposed of immediately.

I got great money, and even a pension!


----------



## Grizzly (5 Sep 2003)

*What to do with the bones though...*

Bought a half price chicken in Supervalue at the weekend
cost about €4.60.  Uses...
1. Chicken breast sandwiches for the big kids rather than €3 sandwich from O'Briens or similar.
2. Legs with dinner. 
3. Wings as snack.
4. Skin and "Grizzly" bits for cat.
5. Leftover bits for chicken curry and chicken stew.

Knorr curry powder, Knorr stock cubes, cheap Tesco rice.
cheap Tesco bread.  And someone keeps sending me discount vouchers for Knorr products..

Sure I must be in profit.


----------



## darian (5 Sep 2003)

*What to do with the bones?*

chicken stock.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (19 Sep 2003)

*Aldi for Palmerstown/Lucan*

Not entirely sure if this is news but for a new Aldi may be heading in the direction of Palmerstown/Lucan:


```
Applicant:
  Aldi Stores (Ireland) Ltd. , Carmanhall Road 

Location:
  Lucan/Palmerstown Bypass (N4) and the, Old Lucan Road,
  between the M50/N4 roundabout, and Junction of N4 and, 
  Kennelsfort Road, Palmerstown, Dublin 20

Proposed Development:
  Demolition of existing site buildings (known as CJ Fallons) 
  and the construction of a single storey discount foodstore 
  with a gross floor area of 1328sq. metres (net retail area 
  872sq.m.), 4 single storey retail units with a combined gross 
  floor area of 444sq.m., associated landscaping and site 
  development works on a 0.7 hectare site. The development 
  will be served by 106 car parking spaces. Vehicular access 
  to the site will be from the Old Lucan Road.

Decision:
  GRANT PERMISSION
```
Courtesy of the


----------



## bluebean (13 Oct 2003)

*re*

I paid 4.90 for a long neck bottle of beer the other night in a pub in Galway.  Shocking...made me only stay for the one and get the bus home instead of a taxi.  Pure robbery..


----------



## AmandaC (14 Oct 2003)

*Lidl/Aldi*

Lucan/Clondalkin is getting a Lidl and an Aldi.

One is going where Eurospar is and the other in the Fonthill retail park where the NCT Centre is.


----------



## Shields (1 Nov 2005)

*www.shoppingbill.com*

www.shoppingbill.com


----------



## blackditch (6 Jan 2006)

I have been grocery shopping and cooking for a family for 25+ years and, though I usually shop in Supervalu because of location, when I get a chance I shop in Lidl or Aldi and find them excellent. Try Lidl for cooked ham, cheese, fruit and veg, biscuits, washing powder and fabric conditioner, fire lighters, jars of cooked, sliced mushrooms in oil, olives...I could go on and on. The problem really is I'm reluctant to try doing all my shopping there as I may not like their alternative to my usual purchases and the idea of facing another supermarket fills me with horror. Lidl and Aldi both have websites listing all their locations in Ireland. We are also on a mailing list and get weekly letters with all their special offers in clothes, hardware etc.


----------

